# Ignoring a thread



## Rent_Share (Jul 25, 2013)

Is there a way to ignore a thread when it gets like this ?

[redacted]

So it won't show on my screen


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 25, 2013)

At the risk of sounding snarky, don't click on it.

You can ignore a person through the User CP, but I'm not aware of a way to ignore a thread.

-ryan


----------



## geekette (Jul 25, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Is there a way to ignore a thread when it gets like this ?
> 
> [redacted]
> 
> So it won't show on my screen



When it gets "Like this" means....?  

I cruise by many threads I have no interest in every day.  Tall order to ask developer to hide threads I don't want to see for unknown reasons.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn! I've been ignoring that thread since it started, 'cause it isn't something I care about in a forum I seldom look at. Now I had to go and click on the link to see what I'm missing.

Re: Star Wars, "Nothing to see here, move along".


----------



## RX8 (Jul 25, 2013)

I just HAD to look at the thread, thanks Rent.  

Unlike other threads that remain focused (somewhat) on the topic, this was a mishmash of questions that reads like one long bad conversation rather than a coherent thread.  

The OP has lots of questions. It isn't so much her fault since there were multiple threads combined.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 25, 2013)

It can be done

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=127487


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 25, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> It can be done
> 
> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=127487



Not currently installed on this forum.

You linked to a hack that needs to be installed onto the existing forum platform software.  This is not something a user can do.

-ryan


----------

